# Jackson-brown Dilemma



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JACKSON-BROWN DILEMMA 



> It was a nice gesture by Brown, who told The Post Friday the Knick job was one he's "dreamed about many times." But Brown, during Friday's phone interview, also stressed that he was "uncomfortable" by such speculation, in January, when he has another title to win in Detroit and Williams has his first chance to show he's head-coaching material.





> Jackson isn't certain he wants to coach next season, let alone take on a reclamation project. Jackson's triangle offense doesn't need a star point guard and could be too structured for Marbury.


Larry Brown might be what the doctor ordered for the Knicks. The article mentions that the Knicks may have to give a 1st rounder in order to talk Brown. It is a risk but the writer of the article seems that it is worth it in order to get Brown.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Doh!

Looks like the New York Daily News has an article refuting the idea that Brown will join the Knicks.

Brown: I'm staying



> "Even if they offer me the job at the end of this season, I am not going to go coach the Knicks," Brown told Albom.


Even though the this article says that he isn't interested, stranger things have had happened. Many people, some players, always say "I like this team and will stay with them" but then go off and want to go else where. Who knows, but Brown would be a great coach for the Knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, besides that I think the Pistons would want more than a 1st for Brown. They trade their first as if it were candy, why would they want another contract when they have players of their own to resign soon, like Big Ben and Prince?

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the knicks only got a second rounder when Gundy left after 19 games. i think a first rounder would be too much, considering we already traded a future first and last years pick in the marbury deal...we dont got many picks to hand out


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There is an insider article on ESPN that talks about Larry Brown, I don't have insider but the teaser description given on the main page says.



> Did Larry Brown say he'd like to coach the Knicks? Depends on whom you ask. In any case, Chad Ford says, we shouldn't expect him to stay in Detroit much longer


----------



## JoeT020 (Jan 24, 2005)

Marbury would work fine in the triangle. Payton didn't work in it because he didn't want to work in it. He wouldn't adjust to it and that was his own choice. Marbury is fine with not scoring just like he'd be fine with playing within the triangle. ANY player can excel in the triangle if they want to. It's all about selflessness and movement off the ball. Very simple.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> the knicks only got a second rounder when Gundy left after 19 games. i think a first rounder would be too much, considering we already traded a future first and last years pick in the marbury deal...we dont got many picks to hand out


Excellent point, but the difference from JVG and Brown is that Brown is 1 year removed from a championship where they were strongly considered the underdogs.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Phil would have to rewrite the triangle offense for marbury to be effective. It wasnt that Gary didnt want to adjust, it was that the point guards in the triangle are limited.

the point guard in the triangle just brings the ball up, sets screens and is a spot up shooter. Works great for Derek Fisher, BJ Armstrong, Steve Kerr and John Paxson. Payton sucks as a spot up shooter cause thats not his game. Same with Marbury, he would be useless. Not only that, but Jamal Crawford would be the primary ball handler, and we really dont want that for obvious reasons.

he would have to change it up, or just make steph a shooting guard and jamal the point guard. i wouldnt mind that


i was thinking the same thing about Brown, that championship makes him more valuable. Hopefully we wont need to give up that much though. Maybe Dumars would be nice since Isiah's his buddy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i was thinking the same thing about Brown, that championship makes him more valuable. Hopefully we wont need to give up that much though. Maybe Dumars would be nice since Isiah's his buddy.


I doubt Dumars will cut him a break. We've all seen Dumar's wheeling and dealing, he is one of the better GMs in the game so far.

-Petey


----------



## JoeT020 (Jan 24, 2005)

> he would have to change it up, or just make steph a shooting guard and jamal the point guard. i wouldnt mind that


Bingo.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeT020</b>!
> 
> 
> Bingo.



Interesting question maybe but....

Why would Jamal be more willing to pass the ball then Stephon Marbury would? I thought that was his problem in chicago that he didnt like passing.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeT020</b>!
> Marbury would work fine in the triangle. Payton didn't work in it because he didn't want to work in it. He wouldn't adjust to it and that was his own choice. Marbury is fine with not scoring just like he'd be fine with playing within the triangle. ANY player can excel in the triangle if they want to. *It's all about selflessness and movement off the ball.*Very simple.


And these are Marbury's strong suits?


----------



## JoeT020 (Jan 24, 2005)

> And these are Marbury's strong suits?


Neither is a talent. Both are about effort and mindset. That's why I clearly said IF THEY WANT TO.



> Interesting question maybe but....
> 
> Why would Jamal be more willing to pass the ball then Stephon Marbury would? I thought that was his problem in chicago that he didnt like passing.


Based on Penny's description, which is more than I can offer myself, Jamal's role would be to bring the ball up the court and pass it off to another player. Marbury would be the primary ballhandler while Jamal's main role would be coming off screens for spot-up jumpers, which is one of his greatest strengths.

With Marbury and Jamal being very good ballhandlers, we'd have a lot of versatility to work within the triangle, which could work to our advantage if the players give in to the mindset. Ariza has pretty good court vision at this young age, so he could also work well given time. A nice bench guy to pick up would be Luke Walton, who will excel in this system once he gets more minutes to develop his game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He's not losing any sleep 



> Brown's comments about the Knicks' job reportedly angered Pistons owner Bill Davidson and general manager Joe Dumars. In an interview with Detroit Free Press columnist Mitch Albom, Brown said his comments were taken out of context by Post reporter Marc Berman.





> "Totally untrue," Berman said. "If he had told me, 'This will be my last job,' I would have led with it. That would have been a bigger story."


Seems like there are sub-plots to these rumors and it could be possible that Brown does desire coming to the Knicks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Karl doesn't think Knicks will lure old pal Brown 



> "My gut says Larry Brown won't be in New York," said Karl, who knows Brown well because both played for North Carolina. "That's just my feeling, and I've been hanging out in Detroit the last two years a lot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Source: Knicks top Phil's list 



> DENVER -- A source close to former Lakers coach Phil Jackson said yesterday that he won't coach this season and indicated the Knicks still are the leading contender for his services next season despite the Lakers' unexpected emergence as a bidder.


Having two very good coaches interested in your team is not bad, not ball at all.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, I wonder who Jackson would do with this team. Going froma team with 2 of the top 5 players in the league, to another team with 2 of the top 5 players in the league, than to the Knicks?

No offense it is going to be a hard adjustment.

I wonder if he will be able to keep his "Zen"-ness.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Let the battle for Brown begin 



> It's natural that Brown would want the Knicks' job. After all, he knew Red Holzman before Phil Jackson did. But if he has a choice between coaching Stephon Marbury or Bryant, he'd have to choose the latter, even if Tomjanovich called the team's 24-19 record, as of last Wednesday, "miraculous." Things are bad in L.A., compared to the Shaq-Kobe years. Lamar Odom isn't showing that he's a viable No. 2 option on a contending team. But the future in L.A. isn't nearly as bleak as it is in New York.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shaq: I'd like to see Phil return 



> Of course, Jackson is viewed by many as the leading contender for the Knicks' job, but O'Neal endorsed current coach Herb Williams as more than an interim coach. "Could [Jackson] come up here?" Shaq asked. "Probably. But I'd like to see Herb get a guaranteed contract so he could relax a little bit, and then everything could fall in place. Good guy."


----------

